# Networking - Integrating Computers



## Kirkhill (27 Sep 2005)

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34



> RESTON, Va. --- Northrop Grumman Corporation has been selected by the U.S. Navy to develop the common link integration processing (CLIP) system. A joint U.S. Air Force, Army and Navy initiative, CLIP is a software package that will allow existing platforms without a tactical data link, as well as platforms with different data links, to communicate with each other.
> 
> The Navy's Space and Naval Warfare Systems Command awarded the contract on behalf of its organizational partner, the Navy's Program Executive Office for Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence and Space. The $25.4 million contract was awarded to Northrop Grumman's Mission Systems sector and contains options, which, if exercised, would bring the cumulative value to $122 million through January 2007.
> 
> ...



An ambitious programme......


----------

